# Bow Baseball Tournament



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello all,

I am trying to get the word out and see if there would be any interest in a bow baseball tournament. You can view the rules and target face at http://www.utaharcherycenter.net I have never played this, I read about it on another archery forum, thought it looked fun and am now looking into throwing something together.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

looks like fun, count me and a few of my buddies in. keep us informed 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a fun time there.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Neat looking target.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, I will post updates here. I am hopeful we can get the tournament going the first part of April, I will have to check the UBA website to find a weekend it doesn't conflict with other shoots. Get your team's put together and shoot me an email from the website to pre-register if you are interested.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Guys, I have posted an update target face on the website 
http://www.utaharcherycenter.net. I have had a few people calling
and emailing on the Tourney. If you are interested please get your team together
and email me with your roster and team name to "pre-register". We are going to limit
the tournament to about 20 teams.

Thanks


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

We have set a date for the Bow Baseball Tournament. Get your teams registered! http://www.utaharcherycenter.net


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I might have read it somewhere but didn't notice. What are the actual dimensions of the target?


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

IWAB---The size of the target is way to small for a guy with target panic!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Always something nice to say...


----------



## Pigpen (Mar 1, 2009)

Seriously? I occasionally suffer sever target panic. I'm not sure what it is, but it's like I have a massive rush of adrenaline that makes my body dang near inoperable. Is this what happens to you? Would you like to team up for this shoot idiot with a bow? Also, Why is this Rockpile guy so condescending to you, do you know him or something? I certainly find it very rude to publicly humiliate someone for their shortcomings.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

iwab has had very severe target panic for almost three years. He put a ton of pressure on himself to cure it, and this made it worse. He has been working very hard at this and I am very pleased to say, ........................................ HE IS CURED.


----------



## Pigpen (Mar 1, 2009)

How did you cure it?


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

idiot with a bow said:


> I might have read it somewhere but didn't notice. What are the actual dimensions of the target?


I assume it is the same size as a standard target face.


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

IWAB----------I love you ------------ can I be on your team? Is that nice enough? I told you a long time ago that if you just closed your eyes when you shoot the panic goes away.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Pigpen said:


> How did you cure it?


a smoker machine, and ALOT of ketchup  jk lol


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Rock Pile said:


> IWAB----------I love you ------------ can I be on your team? Is that nice enough? I told you a long time ago that if you just closed your eyes when you shoot the panic goes away.


I love you too, you pile of rocks...

How to cure target panic? Good question. Epek and Gerald helped me out with a lot of good techniques. One thing that helped a ton was just holding. A LOT. I went to a Wednesday night league and held on every target without releasing one arrow. Got a lot of funny looks, but it helps so much with the anxiety that comes with putting your pin on the target. Just draw back, do everything the same as you would on a shoot, just DO NOT RELEASE! No matter how bad you want to punch your trigger into the next county... And you will want to really bad. After you feel the anxiety go away, shoot the bow mentally. Just say in your head, "There's my shot" then let down.

The next step I took was to shoot a hinge style back tension release. This helps you hold and you get rewarded with a nice release. I also picked up a Carter release called the Solution. That thing is awesome. You have to hold on the target and then hit a trigger type safety before you can release the back tension on it. Best thing ever invented. Now I can carry that over to my regular thumb release. So here is what happens, I draw back, put my pin on the "X" or twelve ring or whatever, feel good about the hold and squeeeeeeeze of the trigger....

I don't know how this ever happened to me. It is an awful thing and took one of my favorite things and totally ruined. I thought about selling my bows a couple of times and finding new hobbies. Unless you have been through it, you'll never know how bad it sucks. Going from a very competitive archer to breaking arrows like crazy. No explanation. It can be overcame, and it doesn't need to take 3 years...

God bless us everyone...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I love you too, you pile of rocks...
> 
> How to cure target panic? Good question. Epek and Gerald helped me out with a lot of good techniques. One thing that helped a ton was just holding. A LOT. I went to a Wednesday night league and held on every target without releasing one arrow. Got a lot of funny looks, but it helps so much with the anxiety that comes with putting your pin on the target. Just draw back, do everything the same as you would on a shoot, just DO NOT RELEASE! No matter how bad you want to punch your trigger into the next county... And you will want to really bad. After you feel the anxiety go away, shoot the bow mentally. Just say in your head, "There's my shot" then let down.
> 
> ...


I had no idea about this psychological problem :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a reminder, if you would like to participate please visit the website and get your team, team name, and team captain registered. We are hoping to host this in just over a month, as of now we have a lot of people saying they want to do it but nobody is actually signing up. If we do not get some teams pre-registered in the next couple of weeks we are going to call it off. You DO NOT have to pay your fees at the time you pre-register. Details on the website at http://www.utaharcherycenter.net

Thanks


----------

